# Multiple Fathers?



## Cornshloger (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello!
So I have been searching online for an answer but cannot find it. I was wondering if anybody knew if a goat could become pregnant by two different goats? My pygmy goat just had three babies. Two of them are totally pygmy one looks like a nubian. I bred my doe to a pygmy/fainter cross and she delivered almost exactly when she was supposed to. I have a nubian buck and they were together in pasture for a while but I never saw the nubian buck take any interest in her. But you never know.... Just curious. Thanks!!!!
-Erin


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes this is possible 

welcome :wave: 

im sure the pygmyXnubian (aka Kinder) kid is quite adorable.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep, Stacey's right, absolutely possible! Does can cycle again after they've already been impregnated, which is why sometimes when you have triplets you'll have 2 big ones and 1 little one (or vice versa)... because the kids aren't actually the same age when they're born.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep...completely possible.

But...sometimes kids...even pygmy kids are born with floppy ears that eventually stiffen out normally. If the one is half nubian though the ears would be quite a bit bigger than the siblings ears. I had several nigerian kids this year with floppy ears and after a week they straightened out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a doe is in standing heat for 24 hours -- some will be receptive to breeding multiple times during this time frame others only want to be bred once. And then its up to the "little swimmers" to see who gets there first 

and Kylee is totally correct about the ears


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

correct.. and you should post a picture


----------



## Cornshloger (Jun 14, 2010)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak- ... 6956_n.jpg
I think you may be able to view this. If not I will post another link. I didn't want my pygmy to get preggies from such a large breed buck for fear of birthing complications...but she did just fine! Sadly the little runt runt goat passed on a day later. I think maybe the nervous system wasn't fully developed? He shivered constantly and hardly blinked and the pupils never changed size. Maybe he didn't get all the vitamins and minerals he should have? But yah, the floppy eared long legged goat is still totally floppy eared and the other white one has pointy ears! Very colorful babies. I know the nubian buck tends to pass on very colorful genetics and I can see that in the floppy eared offspring! Oh fun times! Thanks for all the responses!!!!! I will be much more careful! And big thanks for the welcome!
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak- ... 5464_n.jpg


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

AW!
sorry the lil one didnt make it


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

They are cuties, sorry the little one didn't make it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup certainly a nubian mix kiddo there. Sorry about the little tiny one, how sad  

Congrats on the kiddos though they are adorable.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW What beautiful babies you have there. I too am sorry the little one did not make it. Sometimes it is just not meant to be no matter how bad we want it or try.

now I will also agree with everyone.

I had a doe Sophie that I was takeing to a buck to be bred. She was in heat so I was really happy. As I was taking her out of the pen, my buck mounted her but I did not think he really got her. So I took her on over to Bosco the other buck. He mounted her, she did the hunching thing and I took her home. 

Well 5 months later, I had two babies that looked JUST LIKE MY BUCK. (Darn). then here comes another one, WOW he looked JUST LIKE BOSCO. 

So yes does happen and yes it did happen to you. They are adorable


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Erin,, :wave: 
What sweet baby's,, 2 legged & 4,, sorry to hear of the loss, the rest look great and I only have one buck so can't help you in the multible daddy dept. :shrug: Please post more pictures of the baby's & keep us updated,, they are adorable..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...totally possible! And you got some ADORABLE kids!
I had a pygmy/nigi doe that I purposely bred to my nigi buck...the next day I found her with my pygmy buck, she normally had twins (2x before) with my pygmy but I wanted to change the sire of her kids...anyhow, she prolapsed and was HUGE 2 weeks before her due date, and ended up delivering triplet does 2 days early, the smallest was just over a pound, then she had Heidi, then a gray and white Polled doeling with legs that were as long as her littlest sister was tall! I knew then that Tilly settled with my polled nigi buck and also settled with my pygmy buck on the second day...she prolapsed because of that 3rd kid, she wasn't made to carry more than 2.
My goodness, I hope mama is doing well...I would however not have a full sized buck with any mini doe, thankfully your girl had 3 and not just one lil' monster.


----------

